# tiempo vs fuji newest 4.0 or used fuji newest 1.0



## zadig (Apr 1, 2012)

I am confused with what to buy as my first road bike and would appreciate help from you guys. Here are the two options i have, tommaso tiempo(450$) vs fuji newest 4.0(440$). There is also a used fuji newest 1.0 for 660$ (all including the taxes). The previous owner apparently fell and returned the bike and the bike store claims it is still in good condition. The warranty is also still good. I wanted to keep the budget down 500, but don't want to miss a deal if it is good. What would you suggest ?


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

What group sets? Have you test rode any? If components are equal go with what you like best.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

What year is the newest 1.0?
2011 had tiagra 9spd and 2012 has tiagra 10spd.
If its in good shape, sounds like a decent deal.
The 4.0 has downtube shifters.
They shift good though.


----------



## zadig (Apr 1, 2012)

newest 1.0 is 2011 the specs 
2011 Fuji Newest 1.0 Road Bike
BOTTOM BRACKET: Sealed cartridge bearing ST
BRAKES: Tektro R-350 forged alloy, dual pivot
CASSETTE: Shimano Tiagra, 12-25T 9-speed
CHAIN: KMC Z-99, 9-speed
CRANKSET: FSA Vero forged alloy, 30/39/50T chainrings
FORK: FC-770 bonded carbon integrated w/1 1/8" alloy steerer
FRAME: A1-SL compact aluminum with Power Diamond shape down tube, double water bottle mounts, curved seat stay w/rack mount, forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Tiagra, 31.8mm clamp
GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji custom cork wrap
HANDLEBAR: Fuji alloy anatomical drops
HEADSET: V.P. 1 1/8" standard semi -cartridge w/convex alloy spacer
LEVERS: Shimano Tiagra STI
PEDALS: NA
RACK MOUNTS: Yes
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, 10-speed
SADDLE: Fuji Road Sport anatomical
SEATPOST: Fuji Comp MicroAdjust forged alloy, 350x27.2mm
SHIFTERS: Shimano Tiagra STI shifter/brake, 27-speed Flight Deck compatible
STEM: Fuji adjustable road
TIRES: Kenda K-152, 700x25c, wire bead
WHEELSET: Alex AKX R1.0 alloy clincher wheelset, 700c
Rating: 4.5 

newest 4.0 is 
BOTTOM BRACKET: Sealed cartridge bearing ST
BRAKES: Fuji forged alloy, dual-pivot
CASSETTE: Shimano HG-50, 12-25T 8-speed
CHAIN: KMC Z-72, 8-speed
CRANKSET: Fuji forged alloy 30/42/52T chainring
FORK: Fuji custom tapered chromoly, 1 1/8" steerer
FRAME: Fuji Altair 1 compact aluminum with traditional round down tube, Double water bottle mounts
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano FD-2303, 31.8mm clamp
GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji custom cork wrap
HANDLEBAR: Fuji alloy anatomical drops
HEADSET: VP A-88 sealed, 1 1/8"
LEVERS: Fuji forged alloy
PEDALS: 
RACK MOUNTS: Yes
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano RD-2300, 8-speed
SADDLE: Fuji Road Sport anatomical
SEATPOST: Fuji Comp micro-adjust forged alloy, 350x27.2mm
SHIFTERS: Shimano SL-R400 downtube shifter, 24-speed
STEM: Fuji adjustable road
TIRES: Kenda K-152, 700x25, wire bead
WHEELSET: Rims: Fuji alloy clincher with CNC sidewalls, 700c; Hubs: Fuji alloy 32-hole 

tommaso tiempo
Manufacturer Warranty:	Tommaso Limited Lifetime Warranty
Weight:	27.6 lbs (54cm Frame without pedals/reflectors)
Dimensions:	Frame Sizes: 47cm, 50cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 61cm
Material:	Steel
Bottom Bracket Compatibility :	68mm, English Thread
Bottom Bracket:	Cartridge, Square Taper Spindle
Brakes:	Tektro Alloy R310A
Brake Type:	Road Caliper
Brakes Levers:	Sunrace STR80
Brake Lever Material:	Alloy
Brake Mount:	Road Caliper
Brake Mount Type:	Road Caliper
Cassette:	SunRace STR80 12-25t, 8-Speed (12,13,15,17,19,21,23,25)
Chain:	KMC HG-50 (8-Speed)
Chainrings:	52/42/30t
Crankset:	Tommaso Triple 52/42/30t (24 Total Gears)
Crank BCD:	130mm
Crank Arm Length:	170mm (47, 52, 54, 56cm Frames) / 175mm (58, 61cm Frames)
Crank Bolt Pattern:	5-Bolt
Frame:	Tommaso Steel Road Frame
Frame Material:	Steel
Fork:	Tommaso Steel Road Fork
Front Derailleur:	Shimano 2303 (8-Speed)
Front Derailleur Clamp/Brazeon:	Clamp
Front Derailleur Clamp Diameter:	31.8mm
Front Derailleur Compatibility:	8-Speed
Front Derailleur Type:	Triple
Handlebar:	Tommaso Alloy
Handlebar Grips:	Tommaso Tape White
Handlebar Material:	Alloy
Handlebar Width:	390mm (47, 50cm Frames) / 410mm (52, 54, 56cm Frames) / 430mm (58, 61cm Frames)
Headset:	1" Threaded
Head Angle:	72 (47cm Frame) / 72.5 (50, 52cm Frames) / 73 (54cm Frame) / 73.5 (56, 58cm Frames) / 74 (61cm Frame)
Headset Diameter:	1"
Headset Type:	Traditional 1”
Hub:	32 Hole
Hub Spacing :	130mm Rear, 110mm Front
Pedals:	PEDALS NOT INCLUDED
Rear Derailleur:	Shimano 2300 (8-Speed)
Rear Derailleur Cage Length:	Mid Cage
Rear Derailleur Speed:	8-Speed
Saddle:	Tommaso Sport
Seatpost :	Tommaso Alloy
Seat Collar:	Alloy
Seat Collar Diameter:	31.8mm
Seatpost Diameter:	27.2mm
Seatpost Material:	Alloy
Seatpost Length:	350mm
Shift Lever Material:	Alloy
Shifters:	Sunrace STR80
Speeds:	3x8 (24 Total Speeds)
Stem:	Tommaso Alloy
Stem Length:	90mm (47, 52, 54, 56cm Frames) / 100mm (58, 61cm Frames)
Steerer Material:	Aluminum
Stem Angle:	Quill -17 Degree
Stem Material:	Alloy
Stem Clamp Diameter:	25.4mm
Tires:	Kenda 700x25c
Tire Bead:	Wire Bead
Tire Size:	700 x 25c
Tubes:	700 x 25c
Valve Stem Length:	36mm
Wheelset:	JY/Weinmann X-Star-18
Wheel Size:	700c
Wheel Axle Type:	Quick Release


I have tried both of the fuji's, 1.0 is used for a week and has a crash but rides fine. 4.0 and tommaso are brand new. thanks again. I am leaning towards the used 1.0, second choice 4.0 although it has down shifters, and then tommaso as that is going to be an online purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zadig said:


> I have tried both of the fuji's, 1.0 is used for a week and has a crash but rides fine. 4.0 and tommaso are brand new. thanks again. I am leaning towards the used 1.0, second choice 4.0 although it has down shifters, and then tommaso as that is going to be an online purchase.


For a first bike, I'd advise against buying online with no sizing/ fit assistance and no test ride before committing to the purchase, so the Tommaso would be out of the running. 

IMO/E integrated brake/ shifters offer distinct advantages to the 4.0's d/ tube shifters, so if the used Fuji 1.0 fits well and the LBS will include a standard fitting and warranty, that might be your best option.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, just joined!

I have a Tiempo, and I do love it, but it is heavier than I would like...I didn't really know what I was doing when I got into the sport. I was on about the same budget you are on. Given the option I would go with the lighter aluminum frames. That being said, I bought mine from giantnerd, and they are awesome. Plus, I can make all the little newbie mistakes with it and not lose my mind over a little ding or scratch...I don't have anything else to compare it to, honestly, but I really do love my tomasso...or maybe I just love riding


----------



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

I would choose fuji 1.0 if the LBS is giving u a warranty.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^ +1
I agree, if the lbs is willing to stand behind it go with the newest 1.0. They are great bikes.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Levers*

Slight thread jack, so please indulge me. 

When, what year (s) did bikes go away from tube or handlebar end levers to the integrated shifters we see now ? My last real bikes had bar end levers. A Windsor and a Puch. Both steel. About 1984, Specialized had just hit the market in Northern California. I would imagine it was a transition over time, but maybe a bike model that has been around since the 80's would serve as a time piece reflecting the changes over time. 

Thanks ...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Slight thread jack, so please indulge me.
> 
> *When, what year (s) did bikes go away from tube or handlebar end levers to the integrated shifters we see now ?* My last real bikes had bar end levers. A Windsor and a Puch. Both steel. About 1984, Specialized had just hit the market in Northern California. I would imagine it was a transition over time, but maybe a bike model that has been around since the 80's would serve as a time piece reflecting the changes over time.
> 
> Thanks ...


1991 - Shimano Dura Ace 7403
STI brake/shifters, Dual-pivot brakes

Source:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/dura-ace.html


----------

